# Transcend vs Sandisk: microsdhc Class 10 UHS-I ??



## varunmehta11 (May 23, 2013)

I've bought a new Android Smartphone (Quad-core, Jellybean OS 4.2.1). I'm planning to buy a 16gb microsdhc class 10/UHS-I card for it. I'm going install a lot of apps and games in it.. So, please suggest the best in performance(Read/Write speed) card out of the 2 options given below..:-

Sandisk: Amazon.com: SanDisk Ultra 16 GB MicroSDHC Class 10 UHS-1 Memory Card with Adapter (SDSDQU-016G-AFFP-A): Electronics

Transcend : Amazon.com: Transcend Information 16GB MicroSDHC Class10 UHS-1 Memory Card with Adapter 45 MB/s (TS16GUSDU1): Electronics


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 23, 2013)

Before buying make sure there is service center for Transcend in your localty . I purchased 16GB transcent memory card for phone and due to some reason after 2-3 months it stoped working and Unable to Find Service center to RMA , most of the listed on their website said they stopped taking Transcends product for RMA

Not sure Transcend solved it , i still have my transcend SDcard lying  , it have "Lifetimewarrenty sticker on its cover"


----------



## varunmehta11 (May 25, 2013)

I'm left with two options:
1) Transcend microsdhc class 10 UHS-1 16gb
2) Sandisk Ultra UHS-1 16 gb

Could anyone provide me the best of the two, on the basis of CrystalDiskMark benchmark results.?


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2013)

As far as i know, CLASS matters (w.r.t. SD cards) when it comes to Photography - as the high-res shots will easily fill up the card, thereby leaving the Photographer to constantly transfer the photos with high speeds to PC.
So coming back to mobiles, it won't matter when you buy CLASS-8 or CLASS-10, apart from copying your stuffs to PC and mobile back and forth.


----------



## varunmehta11 (May 25, 2013)

Guyz.. i need to buy the card soon.. So pick one : Transcend or Sandisk ??


----------



## bhushan2k (May 25, 2013)

Sandisk rocks..I also bought 16gb sandisk Class 10 card a month before for lumia.. It works great..


----------



## ssb1551 (May 26, 2013)

Sandisk is the way to go. You'll get better ASS than Transcend.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 26, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> As far as i know, CLASS matters (w.r.t. SD cards) when it comes to Photography - as the high-res shots will easily fill up the card, thereby leaving the Photographer to constantly transfer the photos with high speeds to PC.
> So coming back to mobiles, it won't matter when you buy CLASS-8 or CLASS-10, apart from copying your stuffs to PC and mobile back and forth.




Go with Sandisk and in my case i use rooted Mobile and store app's in SD-EXT (Sdcard's 2nd partition ) , so if you 2 are going 2 use sd-ext  in future then yes  Speed does matter

i am using Sanddisk Class 10 SDHC brought from flipkart 4-5 months back


----------



## 1234 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sandisk always the best!


----------

